# What candy is made in the USA?



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

The coin candy thread got me thinking about safe Halloween candy. Do we import a lot of our store bought candy? Which brands are made here in America? 

Please share what you know.  

Thanks!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is not as much which candies are made in the US, but which candies also use USA grown/produced ingredients.
In this world of endless imports... I don't even know how you could ever be sure.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I am very glad I don't have youngsters of trick or treating age now. I'll be sticking with my local chocolatier for candies this year.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I think Mars chocolate candies are made in the US from imported cocoa and other ingredients, which is logical since we don't really grow cocoa in the US. The Hershey Company closed their plant in Central Calif and moved that operation to Mexico.

See's Chocolate candy is made in US AFAIK.

The Jelly Belly jelly bean factory is Fairfield Calif.

It might be a good time to check with your local candy makers.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios
Sacramento, CA


----------



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

NECCO. http://www.necco.com/

My favorites.


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 13, 2007)

Morley is made here but it's so dang expensive I can't see passing it out for Halloween - BUT there peanut butter blocks are super yummy! LOL. The factory is not too far away from where we reside and I use to take the girls there for a factory tour plus when tey have their big clearance sales use to always be a treat!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Chic-o-stick, and peanut butter logs are made in Lufkin, TX at Atkinson Candy Kitchen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Candy and gum made in China and Mexico:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/02/06/AR2006020601467.html


chickenista said:


> It is not as much which candies are made in the US, but which candies also use USA grown/produced ingredients.
> In this world of endless imports... I don't even know how you could ever be sure.


NestlÃ© buys their milk from China. Mars Inc. buys ingredients from China.


rabbitgeek said:


> I think Mars chocolate candies are made in the US


I hope they raised their sanitation standards:

http://www.bio-medicine.org/medicin...rs-closure-of-the-Mars-candy-factory-11800-1/


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

Probably not feasible for large scale times like Halloween, but candy making will probably be on my to-be-learned list.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't find a complete list. I found this short list of USA made candies:

http://www.americansworking.com/candy.html

I found a site called candyusa.org BUT it turns out to be a trade site. It's only for candies SOLD in the USA. I saw brands on their site that are NOT made here, so the name of the site is very misleading.


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

From China, with Love: Melamine
by: Asinus Asinum Fricat BLOGGER
Tue Oct 07, 2008 at 12:05:38 PM PDT

...The Chinese melamine contamination scandal has forced western food producers to think carefully about products which might contain any form of milk or protein, from biscuits and cake mixes to high-protein energy bars, chocolate-coated treats and sweets like white rabbits and eclairs.

Companies worldwide have been scrambling to establish independent testing of their products after it emerged that Chinese testing was utterly unreliable. Melamine was found in candy in four Connecticut stores this week, a state official said Wednesday. Days after contaminated White Rabbit Creamy Candy was found in California, Connecticut Consumer Protection Commissioner Jerry Farrell Jr. said tests found melamine in bags of the candy sold at two New Haven stores, a West Hartford market and an East Haven store.

How much Melamine can your body tolerate? Results below, with a comprehensive list of banned products so far.
Asinus Asinum Fricat :: From China, with Love: Melamine
But first more news of the tainted products you should pay attention to: earlier this week, Lotte Koala biscuits became the latest product in Europe and parts of Asia to be withdrawn from sale due to raised levels of melamine, after tests in the Netherlands found them to contain 4.98mg per kilogram, almost twice as much as the EU's 2.5mg limit. Canada is also warning people NOT to consume Lotte Koala biscuits. Kraft Foods also became caught up in the scare after rumours spread on the internet and by text messaging that its Oreo biscuits contained Chinese milk powder, prompting the company to issue a statement denying the accusations.

It explained that no Chinese milk ingredients are used in any of its products produced or sold outside Asia, although it is testing some of its Chinese-made products.

Mmmmm....I'd say the fact that they are testing "some" of their Chinese-made products does not bode well. Some companies are going to extreme lengths to protect their brands - for example a major food retailer took out a full page advertisement in Singapore's Strait Times newspaper to reassure its customers that its biscuit products did not contain milk ingredients sourced from China.

Taiwan's Department of Health was erring on the side of caution this week when it asked NestlÃ© to withdraw its Neslac and KLIM brand milk products even though the Department of Health itself had acknowledged that they were safe in terms of internationally recognized safe levels for melamine. This prompted NestlÃ© to issue a statement to reassure its customers that the presence of melamine at such a low level is common and harmless.

Australia has withdrawn four products from their supermarket shelves so far: the white rabbit sweets, Lotte Koala biscuits, Cadbury's best selling Eclairs and Kirin milk tea.

Here are the acceptable levels of Melamine that you can ingest, compliments of Food Standards of Australia (one of the strictest food advisory board in the world):

* A maximum level of 1 mg/kg for melamine in infant formula is considered appropriate.
* A maximum level of 2.5 mg/kg for melamine in dairy-based foods and foods containing dairy-based ingredients is appropriate and acceptable.
* A level of melamine above 2.5 mg/kg of food is indicative of food adulteration.
* For infant formula, even at relatively low levels of adulteration an infant will quickly exceed the Tolerable Daily Intake for melamine, if consuming formula only.
* Foods with low levels of dairy based ingredients, such as candies and biscuits, are likely to be infrequently consumed and in small amounts so they are not considered to be a high-risk food for potential dietary exposure to melamine even if the dairy ingredient has been adulterated.

The full assessment can be read here.> [ http://www.foodstandards.gov.au/news...andref4064.cfm ] This is food standards, Australia New Zealand info dated Oct 14, 2008.

Should I worry about everything that is made in China? A new online traceability system for Chinese ingredients and products will provide quick and accurate information for food companies, consumers and regulators, claims it developers. But that is some time away from fruition so my advice would be, wait and see and in the meantime eat locally as much as possible, read the labels and don't be shy, ask a lot of questions about provenance. TraceTracker Innovation > [http://www.tracetracker.com/ ], with headquarters in Norway, has announced that it signed an agreement with the Shandong Institute of Standardization (SDIS) to establish the web platform, ChinaTrace, which it claims will help ensure the quality and safety of Chinese produce and boost the 'Made in China' brand. I'm not sold on that one yet. Below is the latest list compiled available on the net from the ever excellent Food as Medicine blog. > [
http://foodasmedicine.blogspot.com/2...call-food.html ]

The following are food products reported to be tainted with Melamine and you should avoid these food products for the time being:

Products Recalled - Melanine Contaminated

BAIRONG GRAPE CREAM CRACKERS
DOVE H/NUT ALM & RAISIN CHOC
DOVE HAZELNUT CHOC
DOVE MILK CHOCOLATE
Dreyers Choc Cake Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Choc Cake Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Cookie & Cream Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Cookie & Cream Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Mint Chip Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Mint Chip Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Rocky Road Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Rocky Road Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Strawberry Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Strawberry Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Toast Almond Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Toast Almond Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Vanilla Ice Cream 887ml
Dreyers Vanilla Ice Cream 887ml
DUTCH LADY STER M LF BANANA
DUTCH LADY STER MK LF PLAIN
DUTCH LADY STER MK LF CHOC
DUTCH LADY STER MK LF SBERRY
DUTCH LADY STER M LF HNYDEW
DUTCH LADY STER M LF HNYDEW
DUTCH LADY STER MILK PLAIN
DUTCH LADY STER MK LF CHOC
DUTCH LADY STER MK LF SBERRY
DUTCH LADY STER M LF BANANA
FIRST CHOICE CALCIUM SESAME CRACKERS
FIRST CHOICE CALCIUM SALTINE CRACKERS
FIRST CHOICE CALCIUM S ONION CRACKERS
FIRST CHOICE CALCIUM SEAWEED CRACKERS
GINBIS IMAL BUTTER BISC
GINBIS PARTY ANIMAL SEAWEED BIS
GINBIS PARTY ANIMAL CNUT
GINBIS ANIMAL BISCUIT
Koala Cocoa Biscuit 40g
Koala Cocoa Biscuit 40g
KRAFT OREO WAFER STICKS 18S
KRAFT OREO WAFER STICKS 5S
KRAFT OREO W/STICK WH CHOC 18S
KRAFT OREO W/STICK WH CHOC 5S
Lotte Koala Cocoa Funpack 210g
Lotte Koala Cocoa Funpack 210g
M & M Chocolate Peanut 200g
M & M Chocolate Peanut 200g
M&M CHOC CANDIES PLAIN%
M&M CHOC CANDIES PEANUT%
M&M CHOC CANDIES-PLAIN
M&M CHOC CANDIES-PEANUTS
M&M FUNSIZE MILK
M&M FUNSIZE PEANUT
M&M Chocolate Candies Plain 200g
M&M Chocolate Candies Plain 200g
MEIJI UJIKINTOKI 2978
MEIJI UMAKABO CHOCOLATE
MEIJI FAMILY PACK-GREEN TEA
MEIJI CHESTNUT & REDBEAN
MENTOS BOTTLE YOGHURT PROMO PK
MENTOS BOTTLE YOGHURT
Monmilk BREAKFAST MILK MALT
Monmilk BREAKFAST MILK WALNUT 6S
Monmilk BREAKFAST MILKMALT 6S
Monmilk CHOCOLATE MILK 6S
Monmilk COFFEE MILK 6S
Monmilk HI CAL LOW FAT
Monmilk HI CAL LOW FAT MILK
Monmilk HI CAL LOW FAT MILK 6S
Monmilk HI CAL MILK
Monmilk HI CAL MILK 6S
Monmilk MILK DELUXE 12S
Monmilk PURE MILK
Monmilk PURE MILK
Monmilk PURE MILK 6S
MonmilkBREAKFAST MILK WALNUT
NABISCO IN A BISKIT CHICKEN
NESTLE NES D/STICK MINI VANILLA
NESTLE NES DISTICK MINI CHOCO
NESTLE MILK & BERRY STARS CRL
NO FRILLS WAFER BLUEBERRY
NO FRILLS WAFER CHOCOLATE
NO FRILLS
WAFER PEANUT
Orion Fresh Pie 138g
Orion Fresh Pie 138g
Orion Tiramisu 138g
Orion Tiramisu 138g
PEI TIAN CREAM BISCUIT
Rabbit Milk Sweet 150g
SILANG NATURAL OAT CRACKER
Snicker Candies Funsize 240g
Snicker Candies Funsize 240g
SNICKERS PEANUT CHOCOLATE%
SNICKERS SNACKSIZE BARS PNUT 5
TAKE ONE BABY BITES 24S
TAKE ONE BABY BITE CK VG
TAKE ONE BABY BITE CARROT
Vitasoy Chocolate Drink 4s 125ml
Vitasoy Chocolate Drink 4s 125ml
Vitasoy Melon Soya Bean Milk 4s 125ml
Vitasoy Melon Soya Bean Milk 4s 125ml
Vitasoy Q Soya Milk 4s 125ml
Vitasoy Q Soya Milk 4s 125ml
WANT WANT MILK CANDY
Want Want Flavoured Milk 250ml
Yili Hi Cal Low Fat Milk 1L
Yili Hi Cal Low Fat Milk 6s 250ml
Yili Hi Cal Milk 1L
Yili Hi Cal Milk 6s 250ml
Yili Pure Milk 1L
Yili Pure Milk 6s 250ml
Youcan Masterbean Multipack
Youcan Passion Multipack
Youcan Silk Sliced and Passion Strawberry
Youcan Stawberry Multipack
Youcan Traditional Sesame Multipack 4s
Youcan Unusual Multipack 4s

Latest addition to list of Melamine contaminated food products
The latest additions to the Singapore list are two flavors of Dutch Lady bottled sterilized milk; Silang House of Steamed Potato's potato crackers; and two flavors of Xu Fu Ji's puffed rice rolls.

They join Dutch Lady strawberry- flavored sterilized milk, a Yili yogurt-flavored ice bar, and White Rabbit Creamy Candy.

In the EU, all Chinese products containing more than 15 per cent milk, or where the percentage of milk content cannot be established, are being examined for melamine. French authorities have gone a step further, requiring that all products containing Chinese dairy ingredients are withdrawn from sale.

And finally, a veritable trove of information on China and its melamine products are listed here > [ http://jnews.cs.um.edu.mt/news/Chine...re_severe.html ]. Do take a few minutes to click on some of the links to understand the breadth of this scandal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

FUNKY PIONEER said:


> Do take a few minutes to click on some of the links to understand the breadth of this scandal.


Only one of the links you posted works.


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

Palmer Candy Company, Sioux City, IA 

Twin Bing!

http://www.palmercandy.com/


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 13, 2007)

This has got us a bit scared to let the girls go out trick or treating this year. We're debating on having a pizza and Halloween cooking making night and letting the girls each have a friend sleepover and do Halloween movies.

Is anyone else rethinking their halloween plans due to the recent recalls and scares? Or are we just being overly paranoid?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Hershey has a plant in Mexico, also Canada. They still make chocolate here in PA. check your labels, it says right on the label where it is made
I love Hershey


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

beaglebiz said:


> Hershey has a plant in Mexico, also Canada. They still make chocolate here in PA. check your labels, it says right on the label where it is made
> I love Hershey


The labels say *Distributed by* Hershey USA, Hershey, PA.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Distributed by is not the same as made in USA.

Items can be brought into the country and then distributed.

Have a good day!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

thats true, but i have a relative working in the factory. So i know they do still make candy here...The question is how do you find out whats made here and what is not.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Pearson Candy Company in Minnesota has been making candy bars for 100 years!

Salted Nut Roll

Nut Goodie

Mint Patties

Bun Bars


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Bakers Family Chocolates made in the little town of Greenwood, Nebraska. And this is a "real" family business. 

_Sinfully Delicious Chocolates from Americaâs Heartland!_

http://www.bakerscandies.com/

Absolutely wonderful!


----------

